
Show HN: Git-Based Static Website CMS for Jekyll Websites - tedkimble
https://www.staticwebsitemanager.com
======
gpalayer
Nice product. It would be a very good point if you could handle categories and
tags. I have tried to fix this lack in Jekyll by building my own stuff for a
side project
[http://www.magazineduwebdesign.com/](http://www.magazineduwebdesign.com/).
You can check the sources of the app here
[https://github.com/MagazineduWebdesign/MagazineduWebdesign.g...](https://github.com/MagazineduWebdesign/MagazineduWebdesign.github.io).

You have a nice roadmap :-)

------
mrmondo
A lot of potential here but the pricing is really strange, $35 per month?!

------
nikolay
Nice... but so expensive!

